# Making your own pellets for heating the shop.



## Allanwoodworks (Aug 15, 2010)

Has anyone ever look into making your own pellets for a pellet stove? I just create so much sawdust milling wood and in the shop it's a shame that it just goes to waist. My shop is heated by a wood stove but would like to convert to a pellet stove if it would be cost efficient. If anyone has any info or ideas about this let me know.

Ty


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

You could probably make your own pellets if you could buy the equipment and supplies needed. I suspect, however, that your cost per pu would be several times whatever you would pay a retailer.

A local recycler might take the sawdust off of your hands.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

http://www.pelletpros.com/id68.html
I have seen them for about 1/2 the price of the ones offered in the link.
The cheaper ones I have seen in "Farm Show" magazine.


----------



## Brett1972 (Nov 5, 2010)

Ty, I think that this idea came from WOOD magazine but I have heard that one could pack the 1/2 gal. cardboard milk cartons with chips and sawdust and burn those. They need to be packed as tight as you can get them. I did it with some chips from the planer/jointer and it worked well but I wasn't trying to heat with them just experimenting.


----------



## alkillian (Mar 19, 2011)

When my shop was in NY we would get the stove hot and then shovel in the shavings and chips. They burn hot and will heat up the shop quickly. I know they have kits to make your own firelogs that you can burn int the regular wood stove. This might be a better option.


----------



## parttimmer (Oct 17, 2011)

In order to make wood pellets it takes very high pressures to pack it enough to work. There is nothing added to the saw dust to hold it together, I burn apx. 4 tons a year, that is a lot of sawdust.


----------



## dmmflys (Nov 2, 2011)

Check this out it might be an idea for you to save a few $$ if you have the time to commit to it and access to lots of news paper. I never personally used it by people have told me they work ok. http://www.amazon.com/UniFlame-C-4301-Uniflame-Newspaper-Roller/dp/B0012M9UZ6/ref=sr_1_1?s=furniture&ie=UTF8&qid=1320342383&sr=1-1

I'm currently doing research on using sawdust from home shops like ours to make "Sawdust logs" that you could burn in a fire place or pot belly stove. Stay tuned I'll post more info as I get it. 
Dave


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Just be careful and remember…sawdust will flash/explode.


----------



## jimferguson (Jan 7, 2012)

I always use a gas heater to heat my shop. I didn't use the pellets ever.I think heater is also a very easy & effective way to heat a shop. I think you should also go for it. But i want to know about the pellets.

heating and cooling Olathe | heating and cooling Olathe


----------

